# Bismarck Trib letters



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

Posted land
By ED MATHWIG, Waupaca, Wis. 
I read the article about business being off for those whose work caters to North Dakota hunters. I personally don't believe that the changes that were brought about in the regulations have as much to do with the loss of business as it does with the attitudes reflected to hunters such as myself.

We have quit hunting in Adams and Hettinger counties because of the amount of posted land and the inability to locate or reach the landowners.

When I first started hunting North Dakota about 10 years ago, approximately 60 percent of the land in those two counties wasn't posted.

Now, it's difficult to find anything that isn't posted, and beyond that, when it is posted, find someone to talk to about getting on.

After a person has spent many hours driving to get somewhere to hunt, the last thing they want to do is spend a lot more time in a vehicle finding someplace to hunt.

I don't mind asking permission. That comes with the turf, but there is definitely something to be said for those areas that seem more welcoming to hunters.

Some places in North Dakota have made me feel very unwelcome, and it is for that reason I won't go back.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I really thinks this hits the nail on the head especially this year when there are a lot of pheasants in the eastern part of the state. Why go out west and put up with all the posting for a few pheasants??? A really good letter....


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

From: North Dakota Landowner-Sportsman's Council

To: Local Chambers of Commerce/ City Officials/ Pheasant and Waterfowl Belt, Anytown, North Dakota

Dear Sir or Madam:
The North Dakota Landowner-Sportsman's Council is a state advisory board consisting of up to eight members, four from the state's wildlife organizations and four from the state's farming-ranching organizations, plus interested affiliate members. The Council's purpose is to facilitate good relationships between landowners and sportsmen for the benefit of all parties in North Dakota.
The Landowner-Sportsman Council promotes and distributes two FREE signs, distinctively colored, used as posting signs, "ASK BEFORE YOU ENTER, HUNTING ALLOWED WITH PERMISSION: Ask_____, Location_____, Phone Number____, and WALKING HUNTERS WELCOME, Park Your Vehicle Here.
These FREE signs are available to any group or individual, postage FREE, from the North Dakota Game and Fish Department by calling # xxxxx. 
In this vein, the Council is requesting your co-operation to order these signs from NDGF and secure business locations in your communities where these signs may be distributed to interested farmers and ranchers on a voluntary basis. Cafes, bars, grain elevators, gas stations, livestock auction rings, etc., are excellent locations. The potential benefit will be increased tourism dollars in community businesses from sportsmen, voluntary increased access for those sportsmen, and fewer nuisance contacts to landowners who may not wish to allow hunting on their property. One quarter of land in a section, posted in such a manner, can make a big difference.
After you order the above signs, a simple "community announcement" in the local newspaper by the Chamber of Commerce, Development Board, etc., will get the ball rolling for this voluntary effort that will benefit all parties in your community.

Sincerely, (all ND Landowner-Sportsman Council Reps.)

Submitted by Dick Monson/Barnes County Wildlife Federation/ ND Sportsman's Alliance
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

This letter was approved by the council and mailed in mid Sept. to 12 communities in the pheasant belt and 12 in the duck belt. To my knowledge there was minimal response from the business sectors of these towns. Point being businesses cannot expect revenue without active involvement recruiting access in their counties. It ties in exactly with indsports comments in another thread. To quote Dan, "*tag, you're it*, and the businesses didn't want to play.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I just think it is amazing that all this stuff we just know is going on and others, the ones complaining about the lower numbers. can't relly figure out why there are less hunters. We all know exactly why. I suspect that maybe they do too, just another way to try and make us look bad??!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: It is just so obvious, if you don't have to go so far and put up with the pay to hunt stuff, why would you????


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

....actually after speaking with Game and Fish (maybe muzzy can confirm) the total number of waterfowl and small game licenses sold this year will probably surpass the total from last year. So evidently just as many hunters, but dispersed in different areas.


----------

